# soundstream ref 405s



## sswanny_1 (Oct 23, 2011)

got this from a pawn shop yesterday, and it looks good but keeps blowing the main fuses after being hooked up approx 10 seconds. Took the cover off and nothing seems obviously wrong. 

Can someone suggest a good person or shop to repair this?


----------

